# Mobile page bugs (iPhone)



## moonchild

So on the "Enhanced" mobile view, pictures do not display at all for me, not even smileys. And when I go to "Exit Enhanced Mobile View" from the menu, it brings up the window asking why I want to exit. Then it gets stuck on that screen. Really annoying. I am running the latest version of iOS, but it has been like this for a while now.


----------



## roxy culver

Hmm, Yung mentioned there was going to be some issues with the site, but I'm not sure this was one of them. I'll met him know.


----------



## Administrator

Hi there,

I see what you mean by no images displaying. I'll have our tech team investigate.

Yung


----------



## Christinelks

Hi. I'm having sort of the same problem. Some pictures will show while others say permission denied. My own pictures show permission denied which is kind of strange considering they are mine lol.


----------



## Christinelks

I'm still in the same situation with not being able to see many pictures. I'm getting sad about not being able to see all the new introductions and babies being born and growing up. Is there anything I can do to solve this?


----------



## Administrator

Christinelks said:


> I'm still in the same situation with not being able to see many pictures. I'm getting sad about not being able to see all the new introductions and babies being born and growing up. Is there anything I can do to solve this?


Hey there,

I just tested this while not logged in and it showed images just fine. I also checked your permissions and it all looks good there.

Can you clear your cache and cookies on your device and completely close out your browser and try again?

Are you logged in or out?

Which browser and device are you using?

Thanks,
- JB


----------



## Christinelks

Hi. I've cleared the cache and cookies and also come out of the browser and it's still the same. 
I'm on my iPhone 6s and I've used safari and chrome as my browsers. 
I don't understand why I can't see my own lol. It's quite strange.
Oh and I'm logged in


----------



## Administrator

Christinelks said:


> Hi. I've cleared the cache and cookies and also come out of the browser and it's still the same.
> I'm on my iPhone 6s and I've used safari and chrome as my browsers.
> I don't understand why I can't see my own lol. It's quite strange.
> Oh and I'm logged in


Can you ensure your settings are setup to show attachment previews?

Go to the 3 horizontal dots (top right corner) > Settings > Show Attachment Previews and ensure its turned on (green)

Let me know if that is turned on and working. I will have to do some more testing.

Thanks,
- JB


----------



## Christinelks

Yungster said:


> Christinelks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I've cleared the cache and cookies and also come out of the browser and it's still the same.
> I'm on my iPhone 6s and I've used safari and chrome as my browsers.
> I don't understand why I can't see my own lol. It's quite strange.
> Oh and I'm logged in
> 
> 
> 
> Can you ensure your settings are setup to show attachment previews?
> 
> Go to the 3 horizontal dots (top right corner) > Settings > Show Attachment Previews and ensure its turned on (green)
> 
> Let me know if that is turned on and working. I will have to do some more testing.
> 
> Thanks,
> - JB
Click to expand...

Yep. It's switched on. Am I better off making a new account? Or would u rather sort this one I case it happens to someone else?


----------



## Administrator

thanks for reporting this. I'm going to sent this to our mobile team to have a look at. 

Lee


----------



## Christinelks

Has there been any news on whether I can fix my picture denied problem please ???


----------



## roxy culver

> Has there been any news on whether I can fix my picture denied problem please ???


As far as I know it's been handed over to the tech team. That's the last I've heard of it.


----------



## Christinelks

roxy culver said:


> Has there been any news on whether I can fix my picture denied problem please ???
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know it's been handed over to the tech team. That's the last I've heard of it.
Click to expand...

I'm going to make a new account I think. Fingers crossed I can see all the pictures lol. Thanks for you guys help.


----------



## Administrator

This should be working now. are you logged in? 

lee


----------

